# Problème affichage cadrans sur app. watch



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour
j’ai à nouveau ce souci !! Sous ios 13 dans l’application Watch, quand je vais dans l’onglet la galerie des cadrans aucun cadran ne s’affiche !! J’ai fait la mise à jour IOS 14 et maintenant IOS 14.0.1 après l’installation à nouveau ce problème !! J’ai donc restaurer mon iphone 11 avec IOS 14.0.1, au debut tout était ok et 2 jours plus tard encore ce problème, aucun cadrans ne s’affiche dans la galerie des cadrans de l’application Watch !! Je ne comprends pas !! D’autres personnes rencontrent ce problème ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour ,

Avez tenté d'éteindre les deux bidules  ?


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Avez tenté d'éteindre les deux bidules  ?


Oui c’est la première chose que j’ai faite !!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Que vous indique " ma watch " ?


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que vous indique " ma watch " ?



Rien de particulier tout est ok (voir capture d’ecran)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

vous avez deja tenté de la dejumeler ?


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> vous avez deja tenté de la dejumeler ?



Non je vais essayer et reviens vers vous merci


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Rrrr


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> vous avez deja tenté de la dejumeler ?




Alors je viens de déjumeler et rejumeler ma montre.
Je dois dire qu’au début tous les écrans étaient revenus mais après 2 minutes il en manque à nouveau !! Autre nouveau souci quand je rajoute de nouveaux écrans ils n’apparaissent pas sur ma montre !!! Je pense qu’il y a un gros gros bug et qu’Apple devrait s’y pencher très rapidement !! Enfin j’espère


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Il y a peu être un soucis sur les serveurs Apple


----------



## fdadoune (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a peu être un soucis sur les serveurs Apple



Et bien ca fait plus de deux mois que ca dure alors !!!
J’aimerais juste savoir si d’autres personnes rencontrent aussi ce souci ! Meme si c’est un bug je ne dois pas etre le seul


----------

